# Bowflex vs. Marcy Diamond Home Gym Head-to-Head



## Waltz (Sep 28, 2011)

Read a detailed head-to-head review of the bowflex and marcy diamond home gyms - they seem to think the marcy diamond is better overall:

http://www.head-2-head.com/article/Head-to-Head-Review-Home-Gym-Comparison-Bowflex-PR1000-Home-Gym-vs-Marcy-Diamond-200-lbs-Stack-Home-Gym.html

Has anyone else used both home gyms? Do you agree with the findings or do you have any reason to take another look at the bowflex before purchasing?


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2011)

No clue, but I fixed the link.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 29, 2011)

Waltz said:


> Read a detailed head-to-head review of the bowflex and marcy diamond home gyms - they seem to think the marcy diamond is better overall:
> Head-2-Head Reviews
> 
> Has anyone else used both home gyms? Do you agree with the findings or do you have any reason to take another look at the bowflex before purchasing?



*Marcy is Crap*

Marcy is one of the worst fitness companies on the market.  It is poorly constructed and just plain junk. 

*Bowflex is Higher End Crap*

In the past they have several they had serveral recalls.  Then they didn't fix the problem and were fined by the federal government.  

*Gear Trends Magazine Review*

This is a consumer retail magazine that reviews the products and services of fitness companies.  

In a three year period, Nautilus/Bowflex "walked away with the Worst Service" catagory.  

*My Personal Experience*

I've worked in retail fitness equipment sales for about 10 years.  In that time, a couple of companies I worked for sold Bowflex. 

Bowflex service was and still is a nightmare.  

*Information*

All this information is easily found on the internet. 

*Rethink Your Purchase*

I do NOT recommend either company.  

Purchasing a little bit more expensive piece of equipment in the long run will be cheaper.  It going to last longer and feel better when you use it. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love how kenny bullet points and headlines his posts.

I wouldn't buy any total gym get some free weights or a gym membership.


----------



## Waltz (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, Kenny. It's a little overwhelming, now, but I really appreciate your feedback/warnings!


----------

